# New NAP mechanical



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone played with these yet? They look bad *** in bowhunter magazine. Certainly look a heck of alot stronger then Rage as well. Any info????


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got any pics??


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

www.newarchery.com

Scroll down to the broadhead section on the bottom of the page. Called the Bloodrunner. I thought some of the team shooters like Kelly might have seen them, or better yet shot them.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting
I have seen that design by somebody else too..
Not sure though IMO its more like a fix blade then a mech...
No bash on NAP, I am a spitfire guy and they make great products..I just question the purpose/function of this one..


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like it might be made for the guys that are sceptical of mechs and this head might draw their interest to try.Even if it didnt open your still going to get a 1" cut which will do the job. Looks like it would work fine IMO.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Heres another link to see how it works.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/broadheads-archery/nap-bloodrunner-broadhead.htm


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks like it was designed to fly like the the new breed of mini fixed heads on the market yet perform on game like a normal sized fixed blade broadhead. Seems like a worthy concept to me. If it flies as well as my NAP Nitrons do from a well tuned bow yet gives me a larger cutting diameter, it sounds like a winner.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

and one more,looks promising.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70v79PsQ7pM&feature=related


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Two questions - 
1) Will the spring and blades deploy from the force of being fired from a bow? 
2) Once through the hide, will the blades stay open and yeild the large cutting diameter for the duration of the pas through? 

If you look at the second link provided by Spitfire, the blades open and close repeatedly as he presses the tip against his finger. 
<----<<<


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I would like to see it shot through plywood or something to check for strength.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Two questions -
> 1) Will the spring and blades deploy from the force of being fired from a bow?
> 
> <----<<<


That's my problem with the piston type heads.
0-200+ mph in .012 seconds...


----------



## michigan head hunter (Aug 26, 2006)

the guys i been working with had tried them . and we are going to try them on a bear hunt this may 15 let you know how they work


----------



## timbermutt (Oct 2, 2008)

I think joe is right. In Spit's second video when the salesman pushed the bloodrunner into the leather it opened fully, but as soon as the tip went through the blades retracted to the closed position- even before they got to the leather. That seems weird that they don't lock.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Mechanical only means more sh_t to go wrong when you don't need it to...........


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

What's the cost of those? Will I have to take a second mortgage on the house?


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like you only will get a large diamater hole upon entry. If you don't have a pass through, than not a very big hole.

They look cool, but I think I'll stick with my Rage.


----------

